# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سلطنة عمان >  (سلطنة عمان) لائحة بشأن احكام الاحوال الطارئة

## سالي جمعة

*لائحة بشأن احكام الاحوال الطارئة

البلد* *سلطنة عمان* *رقم النص** ب م 16/7/78* *النوع** لائحة* *تاريخ م**10/2/1978* *تاريخ هـ* *لا يوجد* *عنوان النص* *بشان احكام الاحوال  الطارئة* 

*استناد*

*بعد الاطلاع على احكام  المادة 2-14ر1 * من القانون المصرفي العماني لعام 1974 . 

قرر مجلس  المحافظين ما يلي : 

* مادة (19) من القانون المصرفي  114/2000*
 *الاهداف* *المادة  1**هذه اللائحة تبين الاجراءات الخاصة التي يتبعها البنك المركزي العماني عندما يعلن جلالة السلطان قيام حالة طارئة وطنية او في الاوقات الاخرى التي تفرض فيها الاحوال النقدية المحلية او الدولية على البنك المركزي اتخاذ اجراء فوري .*
 *مدى تطبيق  الاحكام* *المادة  2**ان مجلس المحافظين مفوض باصدار او اعادة اصدار او تعديل او وقف كل او بعض اللوائح الصادرة من البنك المركزي دون حاجة الى اخطار البنوك مسبقا بهذا الاجراء او النشر عنه مسبقا في الجريدة الرسمية وللمجلس كذلك ان يوقف او يدعم كل او بعض مواد القانون المصرفي على انه يشترط دائما ان مثل هذا الاجراء الذي يتخذه مجلس المحافظين او بموجب السلطة المخولة له يتعين الغاؤه او سحبه عندما تزول او تخمد الحالة التي استدعت اتخاذه .*
 *التفويض في اتخاذ  الإجراءات* *المادة  3*
*لمجلس المحافظين ان يفوض رئيس المجلس او المفوض عنه في اتخاذ اي اجراء مما هو مذكور في المادة 2 بعاليه وذلك دون الرجوع مسبقا الى المجلس .*
 *التصديق على  الاجراءات* *المادة  4**ان اية ممارسة لحرية التصرف بواسطة رئيس مجلس المحافظين او المفوض عنه بموجب هذه اللائحة ولا يتم التصديق عليه بواسطة المجلس خلال 90 يوما من تاريخ صدوره يعتبر ملغيا ولا ينتج اثره بعد هذا التاريخ .*
*المادة  5**تنشر هذه اللائحة في  الجريدة الرسمية .*

----------

